# Router stürzt unter belastung ab



## almfeg (28. Oktober 2012)

*Router stürzt unter belastung ab*

Heyho, hab seit ein paar tagen ein problem

Mein router (alice wlan1121) stürzt ständig ab und startet neu!
Das problem lässt sich immer wieder reproduzieren und zwar nur wenn über wlan downloads gestartet werden oder z.b. auch wenn ich bei youtube was schaue ab 720p+
360p und 480p hingegen funktionieren
online- spiele funktionieren soweit, onlinespiele+rdio stream verursacht wieder n absturz 

das ganze tritt nur über wlan auf wenn ichs per lan mache funktionierts wunderbar, leider hab ich kein so langes lankabel da (hab nur mal zwecks test den pc ins wohnzimmer geholt)und möchte das eigentlich auch net, da es nur stört da es quer durch die wohnung gezogen werden müsste.

bisher hab ich geschaut obs ne neue firmware gibt - die ist aktuell
den router komplett zurückgesetzt - keine änderung

das ganze fing vor n paar wochen an als der router ab und zu mal abstürzte vlt alle 2-3 tage einmal und nun geht unter last nix mehr



was kann ich tun? den O2/alice kundensupport versuch ich seit 2 tagen zu erreichen egal zu welcher uhrzeit sagt das nette band "aufgrund des zurzeit ungewöhnlich hohen anruferaufkommens können wir ihre frage leider nicht zeitnah beantworten"  nach ner stunde geb ich dann entnervt auf. dabei ist es egal ob ich abends/morgens oder mitten in der nacht anrufe - immer das gleiche 

gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit das ganze solange am laufen zu halten bis ich die erreich und n neuen router bekomm?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Router stürzt unter belastung ab*

Viel machen kannst du da nicht Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach die neuste frmware für den router zu laden und zu flashen, auch wenn die aktuellste drauf ist. (wenn es ein tool dafür gibt, dann dieses benutzen)
Es kann durchaus sein, das im flash-speicher irgendwo ein bit "umgekippt" ist und so durch den entstandenen fehler der absturz entsteht.


----------



## Mewtos (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Router stürzt unter belastung ab*

Falls du es noch nicht ausprobiert hast:

Lass den Router mal so circa 1 Stunde vom Strom, schließ den nochmal an und schaue mal, obs besser ist.

Ansonsten, versuchen den Kundenservice zu erreichen (ich weiß, blöder Tipp....bin selber bei Alice, ist schlimm mit dem Support)


----------



## almfeg (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Router stürzt unter belastung ab*



Mewtos schrieb:


> (ich weiß, blöder Tipp....bin selber bei Alice, ist schlimm mit dem Support)



oh ja.... btw vom strom getrennt hatte ich ihn auch schon über die nacht, immernoch das gleiche
@ turrican  das kann ich mal versuchen, schauen obs was bringt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Router stürzt unter belastung ab*



almfeg schrieb:


> @ turrican  das kann ich mal versuchen, schauen obs was bringt


 Es wäre auf alle fälle schön, wenn du rückmeldung gibst. Anderen könnte das ggf. auch helfen.


----------



## almfeg (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Router stürzt unter belastung ab*

so da bin ich wieder, ich finde im routermenü keine option die firmware nochmal zu installieren, n usb port hat er auch net, gibs sonst irgendeine möglichkeit?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Router stürzt unter belastung ab*

Wenn du die aktuelle firmware herunter lädst, ist da kein tool zum flashen bei? (sollte eine zip oder rar-datei sein, die du da herunter lädst)


----------

